# I can't aim with a controller, any advice?



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

I suck really bad at aiming with a controller. I've always played none shooting games or if there were any shootig at all, they would all be auto aim. I've never realized how bad i was until last week, when i try to play the last of us and it literally took me 7-8 seconds for my aim to actually be on target. I've completed every trophy accept for the clan trophy which requires online mutiplayer, and because i suck so much, people are always talkig crap about me and i end up playing offline again. 

I mean i can aim perfectly fine with a mouse, but mot with a cotroller. Any tips?


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

The thing is, different games obviously have different targeting mechanisms, I haven't played the last of us yet, but I would say practice is key. Usually it's a good idea to get a feel for how the crosshairs/cursor moves(speed, drift etc.). 

I try to go for one continuous movement, followed by 1 - 2 micro-adjustments, when I can nail every shot in 1 - 3 movements, I know I'm there. But it's just all about practice for me, the more you do it, the better you get. I think auto-aim is an evil invention, they make games too easy these days, but maybe that's necessary considering how much they cost.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I may have heard somewhere that gunplay in The Last of Us is intentionally difficult, so you may want to practice with an easier game for a bit. Also, sensitivity, most games have a slider so try out different settings until you find where you like it.

Strafe-shooting can be helpful too, first quickly aim near your target then use strafe to line up the shot.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Practise, i know people who were awful at cod (like under 1 k/d) but now are like 1.7 or something after a year of playing and getting used to it (this was between the ages of around 14-15 i dont play cod anymore but i assume they are even better).


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Join the Master Race.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to be terrible too, I know people diss Cod a lot but it did help me to improve my aim at least. Try practicing on a first person shooter to start with.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I can't either I gave up on consoles after super nes.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you like the game? If so, what game would you compare it to?


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't think the aiming is particularly harder in the last of us. I mean I don't know how it can be harder if you know what i mean, it's just aiming right? I don't understand how other people can have perfect aiming with the controller. :b



AngelClare said:


> Did you like the game? If so, what game would you compare it to?


 Yeah I loved the game, it was so awesome, mainly because I love zomebie games. TLOU isn't really about zombies, but they're similar. Ellie is CUTE, but she's like 14, so pedo alert.

I haven't played much shooting games so I don't know lots of games to compare this to. But the game is very atmospheric and creepy. The control is kinda like Uncharted (never finished that game, too much shooting), the vibe is kinda like silent hill I would say. :no


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I used to be terrible too, I know people diss Cod a lot but it did help me to improve my aim at least. Try practicing on a first person shooter to start with.


The COD community terrified me actually, "no noobs will be tolerated". It's just that it's really hard to aim with my thumb. and the pointer always move slower than the joystick, even with sensitivity adjusted. I guess controllers aren't for me.:blank


----------



## Bazz79 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just never stand still, provide a sporting target  Your aim will come


----------



## Bazz79 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've only gamed online on the PC but isn't there an 'aim assist' option on consoles?


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

Bazz79 said:


> I've only gamed online on the PC but isn't there an 'aim assist' option on consoles?


I think there is on other games, but not the last of us (i think). and plus I don't want to use aim assist, it makes me feel handicapped.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Use a mouse..


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I never quite understood why first persons shooters got popular on consoles because aiming with them is excruciating painful coming from a PC with a mouse/keyboard control scheme. 

But yes, you will naturally learn how to aim better but still not as good as PC shooter accuracy.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

rifulcube said:


> I don't think the aiming is particularly harder in the last of us. I mean I don't know how it can be harder if you know what i mean, it's just aiming right?


There are a lot of variables which determine a game's difficulty in aiming, weapon sway, aim acceleration, sensitivity, AI behavior, hit boxes, etc..



rifulcube said:


> I don't want to use aim assist, it makes me feel handicapped.


It's not a handicap, it's intended to make console shooters feel more precise and the effect is usually very subtle. Hardcore gamers don't disable aim assist to prove how good they are, they turn it off because it can often interfere with precise aiming (lining up head shots, picking out a single target among a group), which doesn't sound like your problem.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't own a PS3 so my suggestion is a shot in the dark.

Is it possible to change your sensitivity via the game settings? If it's possible, you could bump the sensitivity up a notch or two and practice getting used to it. It might help you aim faster.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

rifulcube said:


> The COD community terrified me actually, "no noobs will be tolerated". It's just that it's really hard to aim with my thumb. and the pointer always move slower than the joystick, even with sensitivity adjusted. I guess controllers aren't for me.:blank


No one really makes comments in cod games, its all about themselves. Gradually moving up sensitivities might help, who cares if you have to start at 1 and work up?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not good at aiming with a controller either. But i am pretty good at aiming the controller at hard objects.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got a lot of practice by playing Uncharted. The shooting style is very similar in The Last of Us imo, so it was easy to get used to. But I also used the aim assist (which didn't help all of the time since the enemies moved a lot), which I don't consider a handicap, but if you do then that's kind of your problem! Nobody really thinks of it that way.


----------

